# Spontaneously Appearing Mystery Fish



## langod (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok, so this is a weird one....

I haven't bought any new fish in months. I don't have live plants and haven't installed any rocks, ornaments, etc., from another tank.

And yet. I have two new fish.

Yesterday, I was feeding my fish -- mostly Red Hook silver dollars, Filament Barbs and Denison Barbs. 
Lo and behold, I see a tiny little black and white vertically striped fish. "WTH is that?!", I exclaimed to my wife and daughter -- they take a look and soon spot a 2nd one.

I'm not sure what kind of fish they are -- certainly nothing I've ever brought home. I amazed that they survive since they are well within the "can fit in the mouth" size of the Red Hooks and Filament barbs.

Anyone ever have spontaneously appearing fish?
And also can you tell me what they are? Picture below. One of them is at top center of the photo. It's less than 1/2" long. (for scale you can see a Clown Pleco to the right -- he's about 3")


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow that is a mystery! Did you recently add any plants? Maybe a couple eggs hitchhiked in. Looks kind of like an Arulius barb to me. What other fish do you have besides the ones you mentioned? Can you post more pics of your fish?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's crazy in a good way (hopefully). Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## langod (Nov 28, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Wow that is a mystery! Did you recently add any plants? Maybe a couple eggs hitchhiked in. Looks kind of like an Arulius barb to me. What other fish do you have besides the ones you mentioned? Can you post more pics of your fish?





Romad said:


> That's crazy in a good way (hopefully). Welcome to the forum :wave:


Haven't added anything in a very long time. Most recent fish was last winter -- a beautiful Emerald Pleco who died due to something that swept through my tank a month ago. (sad, he was beautiful)
The shape of the mystery fish is like a Tetra or Rasbora, but with a rounded dorsal fin. At first I was thinking a Botia, but it's not a bottom feeder -- mouth is midline. The 4 vertical stripes are perplexing though. 
Tank inhabitants: 6 Red Hooks, 5 Filament Barbs, 2 Denison Barbs, 2 Clown Plecos, 2 (maybe 3) Ottos, 2 Pisces Mysterium (LOL!)


Hi Romad, I'm not new -- been on the forum off and on since 2009. Just mostly lurk, so low post count. I see you're in Southern NH. Me too. Where do you hail from?


----------



## langod (Nov 28, 2009)

Holy moley!

I think they might be baby Densions Barbs! The juveniles have totally different markings:









Adult:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

langod said:


> Holy moley!
> 
> I think they might be baby Densions Barbs! The juveniles have totally different markings:
> 
> ...


Oh wow, super cool if they are! I'm jealous. I have 5 full grown Dennisons and have never seen eggs. These guys can be expensive at the LFS!


----------



## langod (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep. I think it's pretty neat. What's not to like about expensive fish making more of themselves?
I can't help to wonder how many there were originally. At least the survivors seem to be just big enough now not to get eaten.

Got out my good DSLR and finally got a decent picture.


----------

